# advice for a reasonable but not nasty hotel



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all, Forgive me for these probably often asked questions.


I was wondering if I could ask for your advice on a reasonable hotel to stay in Dubai for a week, somewhere reasonably close to the souks, malls etc.

we are travelling on a limited budget (so far about 190AED per day for both of us, excluding accommodation and a couple of tours we have organised) and so far I've booked at the Qamardeen Hotel, and from what I can gather, the rate is pretty good (incs breakfast as well)

Also where can I get the basic makings for lunch, as buying lunch in these hotels is horribly expensive - or are there some cafes that one can go to for lunch. We will be travelling during Ramadan. 

What can I expect to pay for a taxi fare from the airport to Qamardeen? and also say to some of the local malls and souks.

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Zahala

The Qamardeen Hotel is in downtown Dubai and is very close to the Dubai Mall, which is huge, as well as the Souk Bahar and you can walk to both. Other Malls, eg. Mall of the Emirates, and the Madinat Souk would require a taxi ride and I think would be in the area of 30 - 40 AED (not more)

There is a small souk attached to the Al Manzil Hotel which is very close to the Qamardeen. There isn't much there, but there is a Spinney's where you can get food for lunches. It has a pretty good selection. There is also a Waitrose in the Dubal Mall. There also the inevitable food court in the Dubai Mall so you can get fast food there. I wouldn't say it is cheap though, but I don't know how much you would expect to pay in Australia

A taxi from the airport would be in the area of 30 - 40 AED

Since you are travelling during Ramadan, I think it would be worthwhile to do some checking to see what the etiquette is. I haven't been here so I can't give any suggestions, but I'm sure other people on this forum will be able to give you some useful advice

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Oops, sorry, I hit send before I realized I totally mispelled your name. Sorry ZAHIRA1. I was going to give the excuse that it's early in the morning here, but it's not, so I'll blame it on my typing instead


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

And I have no idea how that smiley got in the middle of morning? OK, now I'll blame it all on my computer...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The food courts will all be closed during the day throughout Ramadan so you will have to buy your food at a supermarket and eat in the privacy of your hotel room. You cannot eat in public during daylight hours. Quarmedeen is lovely but in a very expensive part of Dubai. Dhs.190 a day seems a very small budget for Dubai, can you not stay at a cheaper hotel such as the Ibis in Al Barsha / Mall of The Emirates which is very central and would give you more spends. Ibis is dhs.299 per room per night. It is also near the Metro station so you would not have to spend on taxis.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

First of all, you can check Booking.com: 86000+ hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now! for the hotels, just put your travel dates and you will get the rates showing over there along with the hotel description... Qamardeen is nice though...
During Ramadan as you might know you can't eat/drink/smoke on public until around 6.30pm / sunset when people break their fust... otherwise shopping malls would be the best option for lunch... I can suggest you to look into serviced apartments, the price will be lower, you will have kitchen inside, so you can just cook breakfast and lunch, it will be cheaper in all senses... and you may have dinner anywhere else...
Enjoy your trip...


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

zahira1 said:


> Hi all, Forgive me for these probably often asked questions.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask for your advice on a reasonable hotel to stay in Dubai for a week, somewhere reasonably close to the souks, malls etc.
> ...


I recommend using SafariGo.com for price comparison and maybe booking.. it gives you best rates and packages that there are


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In a couple of months time I will be putting up my annual Ramadan thread, but for the time being I will just say that there is absolutely no eating or drinking in public view from dawn to Iftar (around 6.30pm varies over the month). Each year there are more restaurants and every hotel will have somewhere for guests to eat. Some food courts are open, albeit curtained off. You may not chew gum or smoke in public either. Many places will operate shortened hours; no live music; some restuarants and cafes will close for the whole month. Traffic is worse than usual between 3.00pm and Iftar so avoid roads if possible.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Zahira1,

if I was you I'd swap the Qamardeen Hotel for one of the ones at trade centre - Ibis or Novotel and use the money you save on getting out and about.


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

The metro will help you save on some taxi fares..... !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

$ammy said:


> The metro will help you save on some taxi fares..... !


If you want to share it with smelly people....


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> If you want to share it with smelly people....


??? I thought it was the other way round... smelly taxis in dubai...
....And I thought cabs and cabbies were the worst part of Dubai...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There used to be a major problem with taxis, but not these days. It is very rare to get one that smells bad.

It is very unfair to suggest that all Metros users smell. 

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It is very unfair to suggest that all Metros users smell.
> 
> -


Just avoid the Metro during peak hours - its as busy as you would expect any metro worldwide to get. But otherwise its quite okay (and no doesn't smell either)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I just started using the Metro and always get a seat and its cheap!!!
Hotels in Bur Dubai are cheaper, and nearish to 2 Metro stops to get to the Malls etc
Jormand Hotel is basic but clean, rooms are studios so if you on a budget you can shop for food and cook it yourself, it has a pool and a gym and would do a rate of 200-250AED per room per night

And Elph, some cabs still smell was in one this morning


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you all for your advice. If you have any more thoughts I will gladly accept them.

Thanks Z


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

hi all, I've done some further digging as per your generous suggestions. I ended up getting a great deal through Expedia at the Arabian Courtyard Hotel and Spa which includes breakfast. The reviews indicated that this was close to the Gold (look only) and Textile Souks (maybe purchase) and the breakfast was excellent. All up including the taxes I'm paying $519.90AUD for the whole 5 night period for both of us. I couldn't get cheaper (unless it's nasty) in Aus.

This is about a 1500AED saving  I"m happy. Thank you to you all


----------

